# Where to start with regards to Donor Eggs



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I've been reading about Donor Eggs on here for a while, but I do have some basic questions that I'm still confused about on how/who makes the decision about the need for donor eggs.
I've had a number of failed treatments on IUI and IVF, and have a high FSH. I'm about to contact clinics in Manchester area to see if they will treat me. I've read on here that there is often a cut-off on if they will treat you if you FSH is above a certain amount. My last 2 were 11 and 18, and I'm thinking they might say no. What should I expect from them, will the clinic offer to treat me with DE's, but is the waiting list in the UK very long? Is that the reason people go abroad? If you decide to go for treatment abroad, do you need to have some treatment at a UK clinics?
Also do I need my NHS to refer me to a private clinic initially or can I self refer?

Sorry for the amount of questions, but I'm really confused over next steps.
Thanks,
Warbabe


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello

Sorry noone has replied.  It is worth you having a chat with the Manchester clinics to see if they will let you do a cycle with own eggs.  The specialist place for raised FSH i believe is the Lister in London.  All clinics have cut off points and of course they may vary.  My clinic was 13, although they let me try with a FSH of 16, but I didnt stim enough.  It is sensible to ask the clinics how long for DEIVF.  Waiting lists vary in the UK so it is wise to ring around as many as you can.  Have you had a good look on this thread? 
People go abroad for various reasons : 1) They want a short wait, 2) The live pregnancy rates are very good some 50-60% 3) Donors are young and not fellow IVF patients who are egg sharing 4) Some people actually want anonymous donors.
You need to establish what is your preference.  If you want  a resulting child to be able to contact the donor in adulthood, then go for the UK.  If you have specific colouring requirements, eg you are very pale skinned, green eyed, red haired, you will of course get very good matches in UK.  If this is not so important and you are like me dark haired and dark eyed, Spain or Greece may suit.  I hear good things about Spain, Greece and Czech republic.  Have a look on the international boards. If time is of the essence, going abroad is the quickest way to treatment.

I am having shared care in UK.  My clinic works with Spain so will do my meds and scans for me. They do my counselling too.  A private hospital would do your scans for you. You dont need the NHS to refer, just self refer.  Mine is a Nuffield hospital. My gp did all my bloods for free, and I believe NHS GUM clinics do all the blood tests such as Hepatitis and HIV, Syphillis for free.  

If you want more info, please pm me

Good luck

Jane


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

hi warbabe, 

sounds like good advice you got already. I agree that it's worth getting the input of the clinic who has treated you and anyone else whether they feel its worth pursuing tx with your own eggs or better to switch to donor. ultimately the decision is yours but its good to hear what they have to say.  I used donor eggs in the end cos we had had multiple unsuccesful attempts despite normal fsh and seemingly good response just no baby. we went abroad because the waiting lists here were so long. and I am o neg as well so that would probably be even longer and I'm 40. we chose IM in barcelona, and I am now 27 weeks pg after my second attempt with them   but you will find loads of info on the clinics here on the site and on the websites of the various clinics. you can self refer with no problem, but it speeds stuff up if you can get a summary of your treatment so far from the clinic who treated you. each clinic will let you know what tests you need to have and you can do all that in the uk. Also to say that in Spain they dont just have dark hair/skin/eyes donors. the population is very mixed in Barcelona where we went. a friend recently had blonde blue eyed triplet boys from ivi in barcelona and they will try and get a good match for you and partner. 

good luck and sending baby dust 

nell


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Just to reinterate what Neil said ref the Spanish population - we are going to the IVI in Barcelona and i have red hair and green eyes, white skin and they matched me no problem.  The waiting lists abroad are much quicker than the UK.

good luck 

Wendeth


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Jane, Nell and Wendeth for your responses. 

That's just what I needed, and things now becoming clearer. I'm going to start putting a list of questions together of what I need to ask. I'm now waiting for AF to use up my last IUI on NHS, although I feel like it is just ticking a box, and don't feel like it will work. Think this will change once I start injections since always get positive once it starts. Hopefully I will be able to fit this in before christmas and then 2009 is the next steps, which may end up with DE abroad. Once I know this, I will be back on this thread asking lots more questions. 

Jane thanks for the offer to PM you, and I will bear this in mind. I can't see where you are up to with your current treatment, but hope it's all going OK, and same with you Wendeth.
Nell - hope your pregnancy is going well.
Thanks again,
Warbabe 

Oh - while I'm on here, have any of you read any good books about dealing with the use of donor eggs, I was looking on Amazon and found lots but didn't if some where better than others.


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

#Hi Warbabe, not sure what you mean about books dealing with


warbabe said:


> good books about dealing with the use of donor eggs


 .

Are you talking about research use? or something else?

Have you had a look at the Donor Conception Network yet? (www.donor-conception-network.org ).

Wendeth


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,
I'd seen this book on Amazon - 
Having Your Baby Through Egg Donation by Ellen Sarasohn Glazer (Author) 

So was wondering if anyone had read this, or is there anything similar out there that may help. There is no review on Amazon, so not sure what style it is written in.

Thanks,
Warbabe


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Having-Your-Baby-Through-Donation/dp/0944934323

There is some good info, but a lot of it is very US focussed. I'll have a look on my bookshelf if you remind me tomorrow, i think I have a better book.


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

meanwhile good luck with your ivi   havent found a good book yet. so let me know if you find one x all going great with me. enjoying every minute and feeling in top form hope same for you very soon 

love nell


----------

